# Looking for a place to ride



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi All I'm looking for someplace to ride, Just bought me an Artic Cat TRV and was planning using it for Ice fishing or plowing snow with it but that isn't working out yet. so I want to take the wife out on some trails if thats possible. 
Also will I need an 07 orv sticker for it. the wife bought it for Christmas and she put and 06 sticker on it. Wish she would have given it to me at the start of bow season when she had it delivered. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

congrats on the new ride....
first off, your wife did the right thing. orv stickers go from march to march, meaning you will not see new ones till late feb early march. i think by april 1st you need the new sticker.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

here, this is straight from the dnr website. i thought i was saying it wrong so i looked it up.

Licenses are valid from April 1 through March 31 of the following year, regardless of the date of purchase.

enjoy your new machine.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

I was looking at the artic cats also...Let me know how you like it and if your wife thinks it's comfortable to ride also-
Enjoy! pm ya with a link also...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't know how far it is from you, but in Mt. Morris is a county park called the Mounds ORV scramble area. It has trails, and open area to practice. The trails are not very difficult but they do challenge skills even for some moderate riders. The last time I was there it was 10 dollars for the day for non Gennesse county residents. Also up in MIo/Rose City area is a state owned scramble area with a trail loop. The terrian is hilly, and it is packed sand for the most part. I think those would be the two closest areas to you. www.mi.gov under the DNR link is a link to all public ORV areas. You can also print off maps of the trail systems as well. Which is nice especially if you have a GPS. You can ride the trails all day. I mark where I park my vehicle before I hit the trails on my quad. Then when I decide to head back to the truck I just follow the arrows on my gps. Helps you from not getting lost. Hope I helped you. By the way Mt. Morris you would not need the gps unless you want to practice using your gps.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

There are trails near Mio. I believe it is called Bull Gap (already mentioned here). Also, NW of Onaway there is a huge trail system being put in. The closest town is called Tower.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to the DNR's Website on ORV usage. Very user friendly with many additional links that the copy paste quote didn't pick up.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070---,00.html[QUOTE]
 ORV/ATV Riding in Michigan 
Michigan offers many trail riding opportunities.

 Important Letter to Off-Road Vehicle Users 

 Silver Lake State Park Information 
Silver Lake State Park is the only state park that allows ORV/ATV use within a state park. As such, special conditions guide this activity.

 ORV/ATV Trail Maps 

 Ottawa National Forest 
The almost one million acres of the Ottawa National Forest are located in the western Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Check out The Ottawa National Forest Off Highway Vehicle (OHV) Guide on their website by clicking on their link above.

 National Off-Highway Vehicle Conservation Council (NOHVCC) 
The latest information on all NOHVCC Forest Service OHV Route Designation Workshops

 The Handbook of Michigan Off-Road Vehicle Laws 
The Handbook of Michigan Off-Road Vehicle (ORV) Laws defines the basics laws, regulations, and safe ORV operating practices and much more. Safe and responsible ORV operation on Michigan public lands is the responsibility of everyone. 

 Off Road Vehicle Certification of ORV Privileges for Persons with a Disability 

 DNR Updates Off-Road Vehicle Plan 
State recreation officials are working to update Michigan's Off-Road Vehicle plan.

 ORV Press Releases 

 ORV Advisory Board 

 ORV Grants 

 Argo Use on State Land 
The following addresses only Michigan's state regulations. To determine the regulations on federal properties, you should contact the appropriate federal agency with jurisdiction over the areas where you wish to operate.

 Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) [/QUOTE]


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Shop Rat said:


> There are trails near Mio. I believe it is called Bull Gap (already mentioned here). Also, NW of Onaway there is a huge trail system being put in. The closest town is called Tower.


INTERESTING...WHERE MIGHT ONE FIND MORE INFO ABOUT THIS NEW TRAIL SYSTEM???
THANKS


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

CAMODIAK said:


> INTERESTING...WHERE MIGHT ONE FIND MORE INFO ABOUT THIS NEW TRAIL SYSTEM???
> THANKS


My FIL was up during deer season. He told me that west of Black Lake there is a big trail head with a sign designating it as an atv trail system. The work is not done from what he told me.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

hmmm. well i know for sure that the dnr has alot of things on there hands pertaining to orvs/orv use areas/ trail mileage expansion/ building and orv use area somewhere downstate etc....i also belive that they are to be putting out a final orv draft plan this march or so, stating what they're intentions are.
don't quote me on this, it's all here say and things we can all read by going to the dnr website....
i also belive, bummersroost trail is west of black lake. i was up that way ths past late spring, never could find the trailhead for that system.


ps...i was wrong..not bummersroost. i meant red bridge trail


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

The mio trail system is the one that I ride all the time. To get to it you take I-75 north to the Mio Rose City exit 202. Turn right off the exit and then follow through rose city and towards Mio. You can park in the lot just past the pink store and ride to bull gap hill (there are signs that tell you howto get there) which is a all day ride or you can drive to Bull gap hill and ride the trails from there. To get to the hill you drive into mio and at the stop light by the hardware store I think is what is on the corner you turn right. Follow that all the way past the evergreen club and there should be a sign on the right side. Have fun.


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

I've went to the dnr web site and want to thank you guys for the replies. I've downloaded several maps of trails and plan on giving them a try. I can read a map thanks to the Army and can follow most trail markers at least on the Gaylord loop for snowmobiles, so it should be a lot of fun for the wife and me. since we are pretty inexperenced on ATV's we plan on doing the the 1st couple of runs on our own, we'll probably be going to slow for most people until I get the feel of the thing. But it looks like the 1st run will be to the on around St. Helens area. One of the PM's I got told me it's just a short ride off the trail to the American Legion in St. Helens for a great place to warm up and the trail isn't really that hard to follow. We'll be leaving for that area probably Wednesday or Thursday and ride it all weekend. the map shows a lot of good trails going in different directions and if we don't get lost at least once we wouldn't be doing it right.  gotta let the explorer in me out sometimes.

Thanks Again
Dave


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

When I was a kid I used to snowmobile up by Grayling. There are alot of trails up there too. The only thing is I was a kid and don't remember exactly where. I know theres some there though. Take care.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

don't take this the wrong way but there are no "shortcuts" to ride into st.helens. legally anyways. if you go off a marked trail, you might be looking at a ticket. and the " oh, i didn't know that" does not always work either if you get caught. just a heads up.....


----------

